# Bridgeport interlock?



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a request that I could use some help on.

Background:

Manufacturer with small tool shop for prototyping. Bridgeport, bandsaws, lathes, ect. One of each kinda place.

Anyway, someone on night shift is going in and using the Bridgeport. It is obvious that this person is not qualified to use it. They are using drill bits as end mills, wrong chucks...ect.

The "mechanical engineer" needs a solution, and locking the door and installing a camera isn't an option. His solution is a small keypad with an interlock, that would only allow power to come on, once the proper combo is punched in. He got this idea from the saws at Home cheapo that they cut wood on. The employees have to punch in a code, before the saw fires up.

I even gave him the idea of a locked disconnect. The operator would have a key, unlock the disconnect and lock when he is done. No good, he says.

It's his money.

Who has an idea for a small HMI like this and a contactor? 

30A 240V 1ph machine


FWIW, been down the supervisor authorization thingy. No good. He wants a keypad.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Just about any keypad like this 









with relay outputs, add an icecube a PSU and the contactor and you're good to go.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

What is that?

Any info on the keypad?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a _Storm Interface_ keypad (http://www.storm-interface.com/products_description.asp?id=13) They are kinda my go to for keypads and keybords for machines and stuff. 

Might be a little overkill, but maybe not depending on the conditions in the shop and where you mount it.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

24VDC Ice cube needed for the contacts only to pull in contactor for the machine?

Great idea....:thumbsup:

You know a cost for the keypad?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the metal version is about 300, the Polymer version is cheaper but I don't remember how much.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welp, he'll be into a grand before he knows it.

Simple lock on the door would be eaiser, but it's his money.


Thanks again.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

There are always cheaper keypad options, if they'll hold up, talk to your alarm supply house.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> There are always cheaper keypad options, if they'll hold up, talk to your alarm supply house.


I don't do alarms. No interest in the work. Not my cup of tea.

That's why I ask here. Figure someone here has done it before.

U da man.:thumbsup:


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is the customer absolutely adamant that it be a keypad? 

As a less expensive alternative, what about possibly using a keyed switch so that the control power would not be turned on unless the operator inserts a key and turns it on? Yes, it is kind of the same thing as a locked disconnect, but just thought I would toss it out there as another option.


----------

